# motor swaps



## kptstyle (May 19, 2013)

Hey all I have a 94 sentra circle track car and I'm looking at options on getting more hp I think I have the ga16de engine now and its just not enough is there a motor with 130-140 that will bolt right in ? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Install an SR20DET. Here's a web site with a lot of info:

http://www.sr20forum.com/technical-information-library/87887-howto-1-6-ga16de-2-0-sr20de-t-swap.html


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's a little more than just "bolting it in" though...


----------



## kptstyle (May 19, 2013)

Yea that's what I was thinking how about getting more hp out of my 1.6 a chip? Shave ported head?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Chips don't work usually. There are turbocharger kits available for the GA16DE in the $1500 range. A company like Jim Wolf Technology might be able to rework the ECM to your benefit. But if you are looking for 140HP or more, the SR20 is the way to go. I believe the SR20DE is 140HP in stock form and has the potential for a whole lot more.


----------



## kptstyle (May 19, 2013)

Well it can't be turbo and has to look stock at first glance is the sr 20 140hp non turbo?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Stock, non turbo is 140hp or so.

Intake, exhaust, and some timing advance should help your GA a bit. Porting the head and intake wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The SR20DE (which is non-turbo) produced 140-169 HP, depending on the year, model and country.

Nissan SR engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kptstyle (May 19, 2013)

I've been looking around at prices and such what car did these come factory in it would be easier to buy a wrecked one in the junkyard


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you went to the Wikipedia link, it told you what they came in:

It was used in the following vehicles:
Model Years Produced
180SX 1991–1992, 1994–1997
*200SX SE-R 1995–1998*
Almera 1996–1999
Avenir 1990, 1992–1995, 1997–2001
Bluebird 1989, 1991–1993, 1995–1998
Liberty 1998–2000
*Infiniti G20 1991–2002
NX2000 1991–1996*
Prairie Joy 1995–1997
Presea 1990–1993, 1995, 1997–1998
Primera 1990–2002
Pulsar 1991–2000
R'nessa 1997–1998, 2000
Rasheen 1998*
Sentra 1991–1994, 1998–2001*
Serena 1991–1995, 1997–2000
Silvia 1991–1993 1995-1996, 1998–2002
Wingroad 1996–1999

Probably the best place to get one is from a JDM (Japan Domestic Market) seller. Most cases, they sell low mileage engines from Japan and often the ECM and harness is available...and sometimes the transmission. Keep in mind that the SR used a different transmission and axles than the GA equipped Sentras. The transmissions in the SR-equipped vehicles were "viscous" transmissions, which is basically a limited slip diff.


----------



## kptstyle (May 19, 2013)

Alright so I put a tach in to see how many rpms I'm turning I'm only turning 5gs in 3 d and 2nd hits rev limiter I've got 13 in wheels and a 60 series tire we have to run is there any way to change the gearing?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I think 140hp is achievable on your stock GA16DE engine. More than likely for less than it would cost to do a complete SR20DE swap as well. Remember, you'll need not only the engine, but the transmission, halfshafts, hubs, wiring harness, ECU, shift linkage, etc. NOT CHEAP! Unless you have a complete donor car. The GA16DE has a lot of wiggle room when it comes to basic bolt-on performance parts. Here's where I would start:

1. Custom intake piping
--> get rid of the cheap, plastic hosing for your intake piping. Replace with a proper cold-air intake system, or short-ram for better response and a little increase in horsepower. I estimate ~2hp at most. There are some on eBay right now for $19.99.

2. Headers and exhaust
--> replace the stock exhaust manifold and exhaust system with a better system. I know OBX, Pace Setter, and HotShot all make headers for the GA16DE, and they were relatively cheap. I'd go custom 2" exhaust with appropriate bends for backpressure, and eliminate the catalytic converter and muffler (if you haven't done so already being a track car). On a good day ~5-10hp. eBay has some for $79.99.

3. Underdrive pulley & lightened flywheel
--> Not a big horsepower gain here, but getting rid of that heavy crank pulley and flywheel will provide better engine response. Unorthodox Racing used to make a product, and I know a guy here on the forums sells them, or at least he used to. I'm pretty sure Fidanza makes custom flywheels, or just trim some weight off a stock unit. Not sure about hp gains, maybe ~2-4hp at peak? But again, this is about response.

Those are just three simple steps for roughly ~12-15hp at maximum. Not a great gain, but this can be achieved for less than $500 easily. That isn't even the cost of an SR20DE engine with high miles, unless you're VERY lucky.
I'll continue more in depth when I have the time.


----------



## kptstyle (May 19, 2013)

Now that I see my rpms are low I think I. Need anothr gear I don't think I'm getting the most out of this motor any suggestions?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

What do you mean by your rpms are too low? Are you hitting a rev limiter at a certain rpm, or does your engine just seem to bog down or lack power at a certain point? Both cases can be ECU related, as the rev limiter is set in the computer. Regearing your transmission will do nothing to fix this. However, if it is the latter specifically, you might try swapping in a different transmission. There are two different choices, one much easier than the other:

1. '91-'93 Nissan NX1600 (GA16DE)
--> better gearing ratio as compared to the B13 Sentra, being a sportier car. Swap entails simply finding a transmission and installing, as externally, it is the same as the current transmission in your vehicle.

2. '89-'90 Nissan Pulsar NX (GA16i)
--> again, better gearing ratio as compared to the B13 Sentra. Swap entails finding a transmission, and also grabbing the halfshafts and hubs from the same donor car. In my experience, while this swap costs more, it is much easier to do, as the transmissions are readily available.

Of course, all this is dependent on whether you have an automatic or manual transmission. If its a slushbox, you're pretty much out of luck unless you can find someone willing to do a shift kit or a major overhaul of your auto.


----------



## kptstyle (May 19, 2013)

Its a manual if I run it in 2nd I hit the revlimiter halfway down the straightaway if I run 3rd gear I only hit 5,000 at the end of the straightaway I need to be hitting the rev limiter in 3rd at the end of the straightaway I've got 13 in wheels and :60 series tires any suggestions?


----------



## ne0tas (Jun 6, 2013)

Swap in an Sr20ve, comes with above 140 horsepower and you can color the valve head to a different color to make it look like stock I guess


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

ne0tas said:


> and you can color the valve head to a different color to make it look like stock I guess


That's worth 50HP right there.
Put on a fart can muffler and a CAI, and you're well on the way to over 1,000 HP.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

kptstyle said:


> Its a manual if I run it in 2nd I hit the revlimiter halfway down the straightaway if I run 3rd gear I only hit 5,000 at the end of the straightaway I need to be hitting the rev limiter in 3rd at the end of the straightaway I've got 13 in wheels and :60 series tires any suggestions?


Drop down to smaller size tire. That'll help to raise the RPMs at the end of the straightaway.


----------



## kptstyle (May 19, 2013)

Alright guys I've been hunting a sr20 I found a wrecked 99 sentra cheap would this swap work since its a b14? I wanna make sure before I buy it. Thanks


----------



## milkeytmk (May 14, 2015)

Now is the sr20de engine a compatible with a ga16de ECU/wiring?


----------

